# لون العين والشخصية.



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

العيون الخضراء


تدلّ على أن أصحابها ذوي شخصية قوية، ويمتازون بقوة الإرادة والعاطفة وصلابة الرأي، يحبون مساعدة الغير إلى أقصى الدرجات، لكنهم في بعض الأحيان أنانيون، وهذه الأنانية نابعة من ثقتهم الزائدة بأنفسهم، لكن أهم ما يميز أصحاب العيون الخضراء أنهم عاطفيون للغاية ويتمتعون بالكمّ الهائل من الحنان. 

العيون الزرقاء: -


تعطي صاحبها نظرة عميقة، فيبحر الناظر إليها بشخصية صاحبها، الذي يكون حساساً جداً فيعامل الغير برقة وشفافية، ويفرض نفسه ورأيه على الآخرين بخفة شديدة، كما أن أصحاب هذه العيون يمتازون بالجرأة والإقدام لكنهم نرجسيون بعض الشيء وخصوصاً في الأمور التي تتعلّق بأغراضهم الخاصة. ومعظم أصحاب العيون الزرقاء عندهم حس فني ملموس. 

العيون السود:-


أصحاب هذه العيون هم أناس حالمون يعيشون أجواء الشِعِر، كما أنهم أناس أسخياء وكرماء للغاية، يساندون الغير حتى على حساب أنفسهم، لكنهم يتمتعون بشخصية قوية. الغيرة ترافقهم باستمرار ومشاعرهم الرقيقة تجعلهم «أرضاً خصبة« للأصحاب. فهم إجتماعيون للغاية، لكن في حال انزعاجهم من أمر يفقدون السيطرة على أنفسهم. 


العيون البنية: -

هي رمز الحنان والعطف، وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية، يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار. 


العيون الرمادية: -

أصحاب هذه العيون هم على نوعين، إمّا يتمتعون بشخصية هادئة ونفس مطمئنة وسخية، وإما يتمتعون بشخصية عصبية وثائرة. وهم يبحثون بشكل دائم عن الهدوء لكن نادراً ما يجدونه. كما أن طابعهم عنيف وميّالون إلى القسوة. 


العيون العسلية:-

رغم القلب الطيب الذي يتمتعون به، فهم أناس غير صريحين مع أنفسهم كما مع غيرهم، يبحثون بشكل دائم عن الصحبة لكنهم يلفّون ويدورون كما لو أن هم في دوّامة. ويعتمد أصحاب هذه العيون على أنفسهم منذ الصغر فلا يحبّون الإتكال على الغير أبد.​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> العيون البنية: -
> 
> هي رمز الحنان والعطف، وكلما مالت العيون إلى اللون البني الغامق دلّت على أن صاحبها يتمتع بحنية أكبر وبعطف شديد على الغير. أصحاب العيون البنية بالإجمال لا يكترثون للمظاهر الخارجية، يحصلون على ما يريدون بهدوء لأنهم لبقون للغاية ولا يعرفون معنى العصبية. ومن جهة أخرى هم أناس حالمون يعيشون في عالم من التأمّل ويسعون إلى الهدوء النفسي والإستقرار.


 
*بس انا مش كده*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب واللى عنيه ازرق فى اخضر يبقي ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*يبقى عبيط فى لون كده اصلا هتجننى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*خلقت ربنا اعمل ايه انا بقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعترضى بقي*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*يعنى ازاى يعنى عينك ازرق واخضر واحده زرقه واحده خضره جنينى يا بت*

*انا شاكه فيكى اصلا وقلت دى عفريته ومحدش صدقنى*

*طب ده يبقى لون زحلقى شوفيه بقى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*هقولك بكل بساطه ومتستغربيش عينى زرقه  بليل وفى الشمس بتبقي خضره  

من غير جنان  ده فحلوقى يا بت*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*من غير جنان طب دا ده الجنان الرسمى *

*عظمه يا منتدى بناتك كلهم طاقين *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *من غير جنان طب دا ده الجنان الرسمى *
> 
> *عظمه يا منتدى بناتك كلهم طاقين *



:a82: :a82: :a82:  اعمل ايه طيب خلقه ربنا  احلفلك يعنى علشان تصدقى !!!

:beee: :beee: نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ودى عيونى بجد بقي صدقينى:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب والحل دى مشكله جامده جداا *

*بس كنتى عاقله يا جيرو بجد انا اعترفلك بكده معلش المزكره بتعمل اكتر من كداا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*المشكله الاكبر انى مش بذاكر لغايه دلوقتى 

ربنا يستـــــــــــــر 

ويا ستى موضوع عينى ده مسيرك هتصدقى يمكن نشوف بعض ولا حاجه*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*دعيها للوقت لما لا اشوف عفريته الله ابداع بس قوليلى انتى جن ولا عفريت علشان اعرفك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *دعيها للوقت لما لا اشوف عفريته الله ابداع بس قوليلى انتى جن ولا عفريت علشان اعرفك*



اخس عليكى دا انا  :t14: :t14:


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*مش هتكلم*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مش هتكلم*



:smil12: :smil12:  اه واخده بالى انك واثقه من انى ملاك طبعا:t33:


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا امر بستر يعمو جن انتا*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بس انا مش كده*



*ولا صفة وحده كويسه فيك مش معقول 

ده الكلام اكده بحث علمي ههههههههه


خلاص احسن حل تشوفي ايه الصفات اللي تناسبك 

والبسي عدسات بلونهم:t33: *


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*مفتريه وشريره *

*شوفلى دول*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *طب واللى عنيه ازرق فى اخضر يبقي ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*يعني صفاتك مكس بين العين الزرقه والخضره ههههه

بس والله ما خدتش بالي من حكاية الي لون عينهم كل وحده بلون

لانها نادره *


----------



## ميرنا (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*قلتش حاجه انا يعنى عفريته اهوه*


----------



## FIRAS (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مفتريه وشريره *
> 
> *شوفلى دول*



*هههههههه

طيب حاشوف واقولك*


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
 اختى الغاليه  gir دى مش مشكله ولا حاجه كل الحكايه انك هتخدى الشخطيه الخضرة والشخصيه الزرقه وتستخدمى اى وحدة فى الوقت اللى بيك لون عينك تابع للشخصيه
على فكرة بجد فى ناس عنيها بتلون انا اعرف ناس كدا المهم تكونى يا gir  فهمتى انا اقصد ايه بالرغم انى مش فاهمه انا كتبت ايه ما علينا 
ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم 
صلولى كتيرررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> اختى الغاليه  gir دى مش مشكله ولا حاجه كل الحكايه انك هتخدى الشخطيه الخضرة والشخصيه الزرقه وتستخدمى اى وحدة فى الوقت اللى بيك لون عينك تابع للشخصيه
> على فكرة بجد فى ناس عنيها بتلون انا اعرف ناس كدا المهم تكونى يا gir  فهمتى انا اقصد ايه بالرغم انى مش فاهمه انا كتبت ايه ما علينا
> ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم
> صلولى كتيرررررررررررررررر​*



:yahoo: :yahoo: تصورى فهمت الحمد لله 

فكره برضو مش بطاله :smil12:  وكويس انك تعرفى حد عينه بتقلب يمكن ميرنا تصدق 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى


----------



## FIRAS (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*باضحك معك اختي*




ميرنا قال:


> *قلتش حاجه انا يعنى عفريته اهوه*



العفريت والعفريته " العيون الحمراء"


صفاته:

 معقد حقود متكبر عقدة النقص  تختلج بين أضلعه كعفريت ، وغالبا ما يكون مجرما ويحاول إخفاء إجرامه بالتظاهر بأنه متمكن وصادق ، ولكن لغة العيون لا تكذب فتفضحه عيونه فتظهر كتكشيرة شديدة .

     يكره من ينظر إليه لانه فاقد نور الإيمان ، فلذا هو أسود القلب لا يرحم وهو في الحقيقة جبان وسيء الخُلُق ولا يُؤتمن البتة .اتمنى انه الصفات الشريرة دي تعجبك:smil12:


----------

